# Overeem doesnt want Fedor fight ) :



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Oh lordy, it just gets worse. Here's Alistair Overeem talking to Ariel Helwani:
> 
> Ariel Helwani: Have you decided when and where your next fight will be?
> Alistair Overeem: Yes, I'm going to fight in the K-1 tournament, so my first fight will be October for the Final 16 in Korea. If I win the fight, I will advance to the Final 8 in Japan. That fight will be in December.
> ...


Are you kidding me Overeem? You dont want to fight the person that is wildly considered one of the best fighters in the world even though he lost to Werdum?? You beat Fedor then you beat Overeem and youl be propelled up the rankings by leaps. This is very disappointing. You wanted to fight Fedor when he had no losses so you can act like A loss wasnt a big deal. Now when you have less to gain you run from it?? Back up all the trash you talked on Fedor you freaking clown. 

Waooow.. i dont think if been so irritated by a fighters actions in a while.

I mean honestly, i somewhat understand Overeems actions here BUT i cant help but be saddened. Fedor has no legit HW fights left outside the UFC except a rematch with Werdum (which isnt interesting except for the fact that i want Fedor to show that it was a fluke) and a fight with Overeem that Overeem has been claiming Fedor has been ducking.

Bottom line, as a fan i cant help but be upset at this.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't mind it.

He makes a point. Just as the announcers made clear.."the winner of this fight gets to fight Overeem for the belt". Problem is SF and everyone was banking on Fedor...and guess what? He lost. So it SHOULD be Werdum vs. Overeem for the belt with Fedor fighting Big Foot in the mean time. 

But SF is like the WWE and Fedor and his handlers don't make ANYTHING easy.

Screw Fedor.

And I am no Overeem fan.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't mind it.
> 
> He makes a point. Just as the announcers made clear.."the winner of this fight gets to fight Overeem for the belt". Problem is SF and everyone was banking on Fedor...and guess what? He lost. So it SHOULD be Werdum vs. Overeem for the belt with Fedor fighting Big Foot in the mean time.
> 
> ...


Werdum is injured, nothing you can do about that. Fedor has still done so much in MMA that a title shot against Overeem is still acceptable. The damn title in SF doesnt mean a thing anyway. Once Fedor destroys Werdum, he will be top dog again and not Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this is a classic case of a legend wanting to redeem himself and the champion is ducking him!:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Smart ducking again by Overeem. He knows that Fedor just signed a new contract with Strikeforce and he's aware Fedor will come back with a serious vengence. I pitty whoever faces Fedor next. I seriously doubt Werdum would take a rematch. He knows Fedor won't make the same mistake twice and he would get pounced for sure. If it's Barnett at the end of the year, my best regards for Josh. He's been out too long. Got busted for doping and Fedor is gonna be on a serious warpath to the top again...:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I think this is a classic case of a legend wanting to redeem himself and the champion is ducking him!:thumbsdown:





BrutalKO said:


> ...Smart ducking again by Overeem. He knows that Fedor just signed a new contract with Strikeforce and he's aware Fedor will come back with a serious vengence. I pitty whoever faces Fedor next. I seriously doubt Werdum would take a rematch. He knows Fedor won't make the same mistake twice and he would get pounced for sure. If it's Barnett at the end of the year, my best regards for Josh. He's been out too long. Got busted for doping and Fedor is gonna be on a serious warpath to the top again...:thumbsup:


Im glad im not the only one who sees it that way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Has Barnett even signed anything with Strikeforce yet?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Werdum is injured, nothing you can do about that. Fedor has still done so much in MMA that a title shot against Overeem is still acceptable. The damn title in SF doesnt mean a thing anyway. Once Fedor destroys Werdum, he will be top dog again and not Overeem.


As long as SF lets their fighters do whatever it doesn't matter.

Overeem is allowed to compete in K-1 and that is what he will do until Werdum...ya know...the #1 challenger is back. Fedor can fight and beat a guy to get a title shot. 

MMA and SF doesn't revolve around Fedor and what he and his buddies want. He lost, he didn't have the belt anyway. If he wanted that shot right now, he shouldn't of lost.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So then set up a can with Fedor and he can beat him down!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> If it's Barnett at the end of the year, my best regards for Josh. He's been out too long. Got busted for doping and Fedor is gonna be on a serious warpath to the top again...:thumbsup:


I actually think that Josh had a fight last month. It was against a bum from what i can tell BUT he won 1st round tko.



kantowrestler said:


> Has Barnett even signed anything with Strikeforce yet?


Not sure?? Nothing i have heard. Would be funny if he got Busted for roids again lol.

Anyway.. i lost all Respect i had for Josh when i learned that he goes around random highschool/college level grappling tournaments and basically toys with everyone just to win 500$ cash prizes THAT those kids could use alot more. Its a scumbag thing to do... those tournaments arnt even official and he still does it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whatever fedor lost and he shouldn't get a title shot for that, sonne lost and people want to chop his head off before he gets a rematch


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No surprise the nuthuggers come out of the woodwork to accuse Overeem of ducking.

First of all, Overeem came to America to challenge the WINNER of the fight. Fraudor lost. Then Werdum got injured, and Coker gave the OK for Overeem to fight in the K1 Grand Prix in December back in JULY.

Now all of a sudden Fraudor is challenging him despite knowing that Overeem is already booked for something? This after Overeem has challenged Fraudor for years, and M-1s retort was that he was a steroid bully?

Oh and to top it all off, in a display of Mayweather-estque ducking, Fraudor is requiring Olympic style blood testing for their fight which he doesn't even deserve! :laugh:

Got to love the Fraud, making demands even when he isn't in a position to make them.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ove...-Demands-26555



> Recently defeated legend Fedor Emelianenko has issued a challenge to Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem to face him in either November or December. However, the 30-year-old Dutch striker has already committed himself to this year’s K-1 Grand Prix, which begins on Oct. 2 in Korea and culminates on Dec. 11 in Japan.
> 
> "Сertainly, I would like to have a rematch with (Fabricio) Werdum. But as he had surgery this fight unlikely to happen soon. This year, in November-December, I would like to meet in a cage with Alistair Overeem," Fedor told Mixfight.ru early Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Fraudor absolutely cracks me up day-by-day. Absolutely hilarious. This guy thinks he's Floyd Mayweather. His nuthuggers can make excuses for him all he wants but his ploys aren't working on people with half a brain.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's M-1 Global that makes the rediculous demands!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, this is fun. First Fedor says he wants to fight Overeem and people come out and claim he's ducking the best fighters, now Overeem says he doesn't want to fight Fedor and now people come out and claim he's right not to.

We've had this before. The winner of the #1 contender fight gets injured and instead the other guy gets the shot while the winner is recovering. Nothing unusual about this. We've had the same situation with BJ when GSP was supposed to fight Hughes but then had an injury and couldn't compete. It's not like Overeem would have to take the fight on short notice either. While he competes in K-1 Fedor could fight Bigfoot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Haha, this is fun. First Fedor says he wants to fight Overeem and people come out and claim he's ducking the best fighters, now Overeem says he doesn't want to fight Fedor and now people come out and claim he's right not to.
> 
> We've had this before. The winner of the #1 contender fight gets injured and instead the other guy gets the shot while the winner is recovering. Nothing unusual about this. We've had the same situation with BJ when GSP was supposed to fight Hughes but then had an injury and couldn't compete. It's not like Overeem would have to take the fight on short notice either. While he competes in K-1 Fedor could fight Bigfoot.


Isnt that how Damian Maia got his title shot??? Of-course Fedor haters are going to make a fuss about it now to discredit him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fedor fans have made me loathe fedor, good work fanboys


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fedor fans have made me loathe fedor, good work fanboys


I'm not Fedor fanboy but u can't blame his fans. Fedor is like the Michael Jordan of MMA. Hate him or love him u can't deny how big of a legend he is. For 3 years the man whooped the best fighters in the world in a company greater than the ufc which was pride. He went undefeated for 10 years (don't count that cut) and to this day he is the most skilled HW in the world u cant debate that. I think most people who dislike fedor are either hardcore ufc fans or they dislike the fact that a dude this great is not in the ufc. Think about it this way some of the most loved ufc fighters with a giant fan base are wandy,Cop, shogun, and big nog. Fedor is bigger that all four of them and is a better fighter than all 4.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Fedor isn't that big. Shogun vs Machida did better numbers than Fedor's last fight.

Fedor's last fight was piss poor from what I hear and it was on network TV at that.

Didn't even come close to selling out the arena either.

Now that the mystique and the hype is gone, he's even less interesting and will do probably even worse numbers.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't blame Overeem for not wanting to fight Fedor at this minute in time. Doesn't make sense for the champ to fight someone whos just coming off a loss. Werdum is the biggest heavyweight name in Strikeforce at the minute coming off his victory over Fedor.
Fedor needs to get in the win column again possibly against Arlovski. To prove he still has what it takes. Then put him in there against Overeem


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Beating Arshotsky doesn't prove anything at this point. AA is broken at this point he'll hesitate to pull the trigger against a heavy bag .

Lashley might even able to beat Arlovsky right now.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

Throw Fedor in with Lashley then, all i'm saying is Fedor going in there coming off a loss and getting beat again at this minute in time does neither Overeem or Fedor any favours. Put him in there against a decent heavyweight and lets see if he had an off day or has actually lost his hunger. Then give him Overeem.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd love to see Overeem-Fedor but i don't want this so soon. Werdum should get the title fight first, not Fedor. Sure Fabricio is injured and Fedor healthy, they shouldn't give the loser a title fight, whether it is Fedor Emelianenko or not.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

The only way SF can make it worth while for Overeem to take this fight is if they get Werdum to sign a contract saying that when he returns from injury his next professional fight will be the winner of Overeem vs Fedor, Then it gives Overeem the chance to get what he wants both ways, if he can beat both Fedor then Werdum there is no doubt about who is the best at SF, in fact it makes his path to holding his belt tougher than expected and if he wins both those fights there will be no question that he is one of the best if not the best HW in the world.

So if SF can guarantee him the Werdum match after (should he win of course) then he should take this fight, in fact even if they cant get Werdum to agree they then should let the world know that Werdum is dodging him and not give him the Fedor rematch that he wants ether.

In fact SF could be on to a huge win if Overeem beats Fedor, it will take all the light out of Werdums victory over him and cause a situation where the only course of action is to see Werdum vs Overeem and Werdum would loose a ton of respect that he has earned via defeating Fedor should he then dodge Overeem if Overeem has defeated Fedor also, becasue right now Werdum is living on the legacy that he is the only man to beat Fedor.

With Werdum been injured this fight makes a lot of sense as well, we all want to see both these guys fight and with Werdum injured its hard to dispute that Fedor is the No.1 contender coming off a loss or not, but this fight should it happen should defiantly define who Werdum fights next, ether Fedor wins and Werdum gets his rematch and title shot, or Overeem wins and Werdum has to fight the only other guy to beat Fedor.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Strikeforce giving their fighters the right to pick and choose their fights = EPIC FAIL!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

So pre Werdum vs Fedor things went like this

Overeem wanted Fedor
Werdum wanted Fedor
Fedor wanted Werdum

Post Werdum vs Fedor

Overeem wants Werdum
Werdum wants Fedor
Fedor wants Overeem.

You guys....ya'll crazy


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

What a bitch move, he didn't mind fighting Rogers who was coming of a loss. Beating Fedor would pump up his resume. After all that smack talk from AO's part I can only say, don't be scared homie.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't see the problem at all. To be honest, Fedor is not the #1 contender for that title anymore. Werdum is and Werdum should get the shot. It is completely reasonable and understandable for Overeem to want Fedor. When Fedor wins a fight or two and earns the shot like Werdum did, then Fedor can have his shot.

Now, had Fedor won the fight and was still the legitimate #1 contender, then Overeem would be ducking him. But this is not the case at all.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't see the problem at all. To be honest, Fedor is not the #1 contender for that title anymore. Werdum is and Werdum should get the shot. It is completely reasonable and understandable for Overeem to want Fedor. When Fedor wins a fight or two and earns the shot like Werdum did, then Fedor can have his shot.
> 
> Now, had Fedor won the fight and was still the legitimate #1 contender, then Overeem would be ducking him. But this is not the case at all.


I would disagree with Werdum been injured, Fedor is the current No.1 contender until Werdum returns from his injury.

Then after once Werdum is fit he should face the winner of Overeem/Fedor for the title.

Right now Werdum is living on the fact that he is the only person to beat Fedor, so should Overeem fight and also beat Fedor, it would be a great build up to see the only 2 fighters who have beat Fedor got face to face for the title, if Fedor wins then we get the Werdum vs Fedor rematch with the possibility of Fedor reclaiming his stake as the worlds No.1 and better still it will be a title fight.

In fact the more I think about it the more sense it makes to do this, because if Werdum faces Overeem now and Overeem wins then it leaves grey over Fedor's position because was Werdum's win over Fedor a fluke, in which case Overeem still has to face Fedor anyway to stake his indisputable claim to be No.1, so he should defiantly take this fight while Werdum is injured and then should he beat Fedor he should then have the chance to face Werdum when he returns.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

> Overeem’s intentions to compete in K-1 are not a surprise. The Golden Glory fighter stated his likely participation back in June following Emelianenko’s stunning 69-second submission defeat to Werdum, a heavy underdog in the bout, in San Jose, Calif. In June, Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker also gave Overeem his blessing to pursue his dream to become a K-1 champion, though it meant the San Jose-based promotion could lose its champion until early 2011.


Fedor called out someone who said had already stated he was going to compete in K-1 in that time period. End of discussion. This doesn't look bad on Overeem to me so much as why would Fedor and Co. call out someone who they knew wasn't available? 

So IMO, Overeem isn't ducking Fedor.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to see Fedor fight Antonio Silva before fighting Werdum or Overeem.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The situation is basically that Fedor knows he isn't in line to fight Overeem and knows he'll have to have 1 or 2 tough fights to get to him- 2 fights that he might well lose. So if he doesn't fight Overeem now he might not get the chance.
Overeem knows this so it's why he is refusing the fight, knowing full well if he doesn't fight Fedor now he might never have to, or will get to when Fedor is 45!!
Both are taking liberties... and Strikeforce bosses need to sort themselves out to have MORE control over fighters cos otherwise the company will go under in less than 2 years imo.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

It's more of the fact that Overeem commited to the K1 grand prix months ago and now Fedor is challenging him despite knowing he is unavalivle. Furheore, at te end of he Grand Prix, Werdum will likely be available so that fight can get done, as Werdum was the true number 1 contender to begin with. Thirdly, he already said he thinks Fedor should fight Silva(an easy win for him) and then he'll fight him after the Werdum fight.

So which part of thar is Overeem ducking or not wanting the fight?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TLC said:


> It's more of the fact that Overeem commited to the K1 grand prix months ago and now Fedor is challenging him despite knowing he is unavalivle. Furheore, at te end of he Grand Prix, Werdum will likely be available so that fight can get done, as Werdum was the true number 1 contender to begin with. Thirdly, he already said he thinks Fedor should fight Silva(an easy win for him) and then he'll fight him after the Werdum fight.
> 
> So which part of thar is Overeem ducking or not wanting the fight?


Im curious.. when exactly was the date released that Overeem said he is signing up for the k1 grand prix?? Im not arguing it but i do want to see when this info was made known.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that part about it does seem kind've sketchy!:confused02:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im curious.. when exactly was the date released that Overeem said he is signing up for the k1 grand prix?? Im not arguing it but i do want to see when this info was made known.


Back in June. It's there in the article in Sherdog that another poster posted.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what Fedor and M-1 is saying is basically useless!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Can anybody even justify why they are hating on Fedor so much? I mean really? All of the great fights he's given us thoughout the years. His humbleness. His domination. Where's the respect?...:confused03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Can anybody even justify why they are hating on Fedor so much? I mean really? All of the great fights he's given us thoughout the years. His humbleness. His domination. Where's the respect?...:confused03:


I have no idea man... a year ago FEDOR was the man. Now people are shitting on him like those PRIDE days never existed. He has knocked out so many UFC champions BUT he is still a piece of shit. Its ******* pathetic... Fedor is one of the best/nicest fighters i have had a pleasure of following. I will support him in anything his career decideds to do BECAUSE Fedor has NEVER EVER EVER EVER disrespected anyone.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Has Barnett even signed anything with Strikeforce yet?


I hope not, has he even been cleared to be licensed to fight again? I think he's one of the most sleazy fighters there is and all I can do is hope they dont pick him up, steroid junkie.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Bigfoot got cleared I'm sure Barnett will get cleared!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I can care less if he's a nice guy. I don't watch the sport for nice guys.

They are ******* trying to beat the shit out of each other. The whle thing sounds retarded and backwards just to respect someone for being some so called saint...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, not sure where that came from!:confused02:


----------

